# Driver Sensativity ?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

If I start with two 8" at 93db each 8ohms. When I design a crossover I know by having 2. Sensativity goes to 96db, but, if I wire them parrallel and take their impedence to 4 ohms do I get a boost in sensativity?
Note:These are going to be for the SEOS wave guides.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

You get a 3 db boost by having 2, and another 3 db by halving the resistance- total boost of 6 db.

G'luck,
Tom


----------

